# 

## pawlo_911

Witam, zamierzam budować z betonu komórkowego, zdecydowana większość decyduje się na Ytong jednak ostatnio przedstawiciel handlowy juz można powiedzieć zaprzyjaźnionej hurtowni budowlanej zaoferował mi bloczki z betonu komórkowego producenta H+H Polska. Mają praktycznie identyczne parametry, są troszkę wyższe bo 24cm dlatego wychodzi 7 sztuk/m2 (Ytong 8,3/m2) i co najważniejsze są tańsze. Jednak przyznaje że pierwszy raz o nich usłyszałem i nie widziałem żeby ktoś w okolicy z nich budował, prawdopodobnie są w moim regionie jeszcze mało popularne. Czy ktoś miał z nimi styczność w praktyce i może coś więcej powiedziec? Dodaje że chodzi mi o ścianę jednowarstwową o grubości 36,5 cm. Pozdrawiam

----------


## adi_

wybacz ale h+h bynajmniej te co sie stosuje   w budownictwie w uk  sa tylko i wylacznie  dobre do scian troj warstwowych i ni jak nie mozna porownac tego z ytongiem czy silka  
tez mnie zaprzyjazniona hurtownia probowala namowic na ten materjal  i dlatego  pisze ze prubowala nadal tam kupuje ale nie powazne materjaly 
 zaoszczedzisz na  scianach wpakujesz w ogzewanie  pozdrawiam 
a bym zapomnial  w zdunskiej woli  produkuja szalunki ze styropiany mozesz sam z  tego budowac sklada sie to jak klocki lego  i wlewa do srodka zaprawe i dalej w gore  o wiele lepsze niz H+H

----------


## marekw14

Budowałem z oryginalnego YTONGA PP2/0,4 P+W 40cm. 
Dom z użytkowym poddaszem czas 12 miesięcy w tym 3 miesiące przerwy zimowej (01.01.2005 do 01.04.2005) Mieszkamy 5 rok, nie narzekam na koszty ogrzewania. 
Osobiście nie jestem pewien co to za materiał H+H (HEIBEL?)
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## szybkaosa

> Witam, zamierzam budować z betonu komórkowego, zdecydowana większość decyduje się na Ytong jednak ostatnio przedstawiciel handlowy juz można powiedzieć zaprzyjaźnionej hurtowni budowlanej zaoferował mi bloczki z betonu komórkowego producenta H+H Polska. Mają praktycznie identyczne parametry, są troszkę wyższe bo 24cm dlatego wychodzi 7 sztuk/m2 (Ytong 8,3/m2) i co najważniejsze są tańsze. Jednak przyznaje że pierwszy raz o nich usłyszałem i nie widziałem żeby ktoś w okolicy z nich budował, prawdopodobnie są w moim regionie jeszcze mało popularne. Czy ktoś miał z nimi styczność w praktyce i może coś więcej powiedziec? Dodaje że chodzi mi o ścianę jednowarstwową o grubości 36,5 cm. Pozdrawiam


Ja mam H+H na klej [ale będzie docieplana] i jestem z materiału zadowolony.
Lepiej zrób 24+12cm ocieplenia.
Pustak znany od lat.

----------


## pawlo_911

adi_ z tego co ja słyszałem i to z wielu źródeł to ten system budowy jak to porównałeś do klocków lego to największa z możliwych porażek i osobiście mnie również to nie przekonuje.

Co do ocieplania styropianem to również jestem tego przeciwnikiem bo owszem będzie ciepło, ale uważam ze to nie zdrowe robić z domu taki "termos", ściana nie oddycha, nie ma tego klimatu. Ściana jednowarstwowa to moim zdaniem najzdrowszy wybór i przecież stosowany od lat.

Bloczki producenta H+H mają wszelkie certyfikaty i bardzo korzystne parametry, nie wiem czy z Ytongiem nie jest tak, że płaci się więcej za markę?  :big grin:

----------


## Pinok

Ja mam z H+H, jak na razie dom się nie rozpadł, materiał ta sama pólka co Solbet.

Ytong to ten sam beton komórkowy tylko w 2 razy większej cenie.

Ważne tylko żeby pustak trzymał wymiary, wtedy mało kleju potrzeba do łączenia.
A z tym niema problemu przy H+H czy Solbet.

----------


## edde

> ....
> Co do ocieplania styropianem to również jestem tego przeciwnikiem bo owszem będzie ciepło, *ale uważam ze to nie zdrowe robić z domu taki "termos", ściana nie oddycha, nie ma tego klimatu.* Ściana jednowarstwowa to moim zdaniem najzdrowszy wybór i przecież stosowany od lat.
> 
> ......


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## arturromarr

Polecam H+H. Ja ma ścianę 24+12 styro i jestem zadowolony.
W korzystnej cenie otrzymujesz dobrą izolację, brak szkodliwych promieniowań,  szybko się muruje, dobrze się trzymają wszelkie kołki i mocowania a jednocześnie  rewelacyjnie się robi wszelkie bruzdy, otwory itd.
Drugi raz murowałbym z tego samego tylko dałbym więcej Styro bo energia robi się na wagę złota.

----------


## Zbigniew100

Z tego co wiem H+H probukuje dwa rodzaje pustaków;
- szare - popiół lotny, wapno + dodatki
- białe - piasek, wapno, cement + dodatki


Te białe  to materiał podobny do Ytonga.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## frykow

> Napisał pawlo_911
> 
> ....
> Co do ocieplania styropianem to również jestem tego przeciwnikiem bo owszem będzie ciepło, *ale uważam ze to nie zdrowe robić z domu taki "termos", ściana nie oddycha, nie ma tego klimatu.* Ściana jednowarstwowa to moim zdaniem najzdrowszy wybór i przecież stosowany od lat.
> 
> ......


Co roku to samo   :Confused:

----------


## Depi

> Napisał edde
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał pawlo_911
> 
> ...


Skąd oni się biorą? To jak walka z chwastami - ileś byś nie pielił i tak zaraz jakiś się pokaże  :Lol:

----------


## pawlo_911

Co masz na myśli Depi ??

----------


## tuciek

H+H to znane od lat bloczki z betonu komórkowego. Ja zakupiłem Solbet ale to chyba ta sama liga: Solbet made in Poland a H+H chyba austriacki (tu nie mam pewności). Będę stawiał ściany 2-warstwowe 24 BK + 15 styro (zastanawiam się nad 18 - znajomy niedawno stawiał z Porothermu, w projekcie miał 15 ale zmienił na 18 ) Na całym budynku to ok 1000pln różnicy. A czy będzie cieplej to nie wiem :big tongue:  W każdym razie H+H to nie jakiś wynalazek tylko (u)znana marka betonu komórkowego. Jak ja kupowałem to H+H były droższe od Solbetu w PSB o ok 20gr 24x24x59 klasy 600

----------


## Depi

> Co masz na myśli Depi ??


To, co pozostali. Skąd bierzecie te teksty o "oddychających ścianach" i "termosach"? Jakby jakieś szkolenia z tego robili  :Lol: 

Ad rem - ja mam ściany zewnętrzne z bloczków H+H 24cm, odmiana 600. Beton komórkowy jak beton komórkowy. Jak tańszy to bierz. Jak masz za dużo kasy i jesteś estetą to idź w Ytong. Ytong pewnie ma nieco lepszą tolerancję wymiarową, czyli może lepiej się muruje na cienką spoinę, ale to tylko dywagacja, bo z Ytonga nie budowałem.

*tuciek* Bierz nie 18cm, tylko 20 z frezem i się nie szczyp. Dopłata minimalna a parametry o 25% lepsze. To jest akurat najlepsza inwestycja, przy dzisiejszych relacjach cenowych, gdzie styro jest prawie za darmo.

----------


## Emwuel

Mój "termos" jest z H+H (24cm/600) plus 15 cm styropianu. Ekipa murowała na klej. 
Ściany wyszły b. równe - styropian kleiłem na piankę, tynki wew. z k-g kładzionych "na grzebień".

----------


## pawlo_911

Nie rozumiem tego zdziwienia, pod sformułowaniem "oddychanie ściany" mam na mysli jej przepuszczalność wilgotności i nie wierze że dom zabity styropianem odda lepiej wilgoć na zewnątrz niż ściana jednowarstwowa. Dlatego termos :big tongue:  

A co do bloczków to raczej zdecyduje się na H+H 36cm.
 Jak to usłyszałem dziś dobre porównanie, że z tymi bloczkami jest tak jak z ropą na stacji benzynowej, H+H to ropa z Lotosa, a Ytong z Shella. Więc jeśli nie widać wielkiej różnicy to po co przepłacać  :big grin:

----------


## Depi

> Nie rozumiem tego zdziwienia, pod sformułowaniem "oddychanie ściany" mam na mysli jej przepuszczalność wilgotności i nie wierze że dom zabity styropianem odda lepiej wilgoć na zewnątrz niż ściana jednowarstwowa. Dlatego termos


Pewnie, że nie lepiej. Ale to nie ma znaczenia w ogólnym rozrachunku (do usuwania wilgoci służy wentylacja, a nie ściany). A ma znaczenie to, że będziesz miał wujowo ocieploną chałupę.

Ale jak chcesz na złość mamie odmrozić sobie uszy...

----------


## markoos

Możecie napisać w jakiej cenie macie ten H+H ? Bo widzę dużo opini że Ytong jest droższy i nie ma co przepłacać.

Mi w hurtowni zaproponowali cenę za Ytong 7,15 za bloczek 60x24x20
Natomiast za H+H 9 zł za 59x24x24 

Wiec wychodzi mi że Ytong jest w tym przypadku tańszy ...

----------


## Depi

No jak tańszy to bierz czym prędzej, zanim się rozmyślą  :Lol:

----------


## pawlo_911

*markoos* to nie wiem skąd oni wzieli te ceny  :big grin: 
Więc podam jak mi zaproponowali.

 36x24x59 - 11,38 zł netto
 24x25x59 - 6,85 zł netto

----------


## makow11

> uważam ze to nie zdrowe robić z domu taki "termos", ściana nie oddycha, nie ma tego klimatu. *Ściana jednowarstwowa to moim zdaniem najzdrowszy wybór i przecież stosowany od lat.*
> 
> B


Przy sprawnej wentylacji ,czytaj:mechanicznej,oddychająca ściana to mit.
Dlaczego uważasz ,że ściana jednowarstwowa to "najzdrowszy"wybór?

----------


## coulignon

> Nie rozumiem tego zdziwienia, pod sformułowaniem "oddychanie ściany" mam na mysli jej przepuszczalność wilgotności


Tylko pamietaj ża jak twoje słowa staną sie prawda to bedzie to ostatni moment kiedy zapłacisz niski rachunek za ogrzewanie. Ściana która odprowadza dobrze wilgoc tak samo odprowadza ciepło. Więc jeśli płacisz niski rachunek za ogrzewanie przy ścianie 1W to oznacza jedno: TWOJA ŚCIANA PRZESTAŁA ODDYCHAĆ!!!

Starszne - nie?

Jezuuuuu... Chyba po raz ostatni zabieram głos w tym temacie... Jakoś odporność mi spada.

Do meritum: mam bloczki H+H. Opatulone 25 cm styropianu.  Mniemam że są lepsze od Ytonga bo oddychają mimo tego styro...  :Wink2:

----------


## mattdl

tak sobie dumam ... jak domek dycha to właściwie widać wdech czy wydech?   :Confused:

----------


## markoos

> *markoos* to nie wiem skąd oni wzieli te ceny 
> Więc podam jak mi zaproponowali.
> 
>  36x24x59 - 11,38 zł netto
>  24x25x59 - 6,85 zł netto


Moze bardziej nastawiają sie na sprzedaż Ytonga dlatego cena H+H u nich taka wysoka
Pytałem też o Solbet  ale juz w innej hurtowni to w woj. łódzkim znalazłem po 9,3 z transportem i rozładunkiem

Wiec póki co ten Ytong za 7,15 (transport i rozładunek w cenie) wychodzi najkorzystniej




> No jak tańszy to bierz czym prędzej, zanim się rozmyślą


dlaczego się śmiejesz? czy ta cena jest zła? czegoś nie wiem ? :>

----------


## robdk

> Napisał pawlo_911
> 
> *markoos* to nie wiem skąd oni wzieli te ceny 
> Więc podam jak mi zaproponowali.
> 
>  36x24x59 - 11,38 zł netto
>  24x25x59 - 6,85 zł netto
> 
> 
> ...



Witam
Skąd wy bierzecie te ceny?
Ja w lipcu ubiegłego roku kupiłem Solbet 59x24x24 za 7,40 z transportem bez rozładunku. Kupowane przez neta i jechały ponad 200km.
Czasem trzeba się rozejrzeć dalej niż tylko lokalne hurtownie  :wink: .

Obecnie jeszcze taniej da się załatwić.

----------


## Campto

Ja budowałem z H+H 24 cm o do tego 15 cm styropian. 
Jestem zadowolony z efektu.   :smile:  
Cena: 6,80 brutto za sztukę z transportem ( mała odległość) - ( czerwiec 2009).

----------


## arturromarr

a ja rok wcześniej za 10PLN kupowałem  :sad:

----------


## zetkalk488

PostWysłany: Pią, 22 Styczeń 2010 12:19    Temat postu:
a ja rok wcześniej za 10PLN kupowałem 


a ja za 13 i to po znajomości   :oops:   ale to w tzw buuumie budowlanym. H=H to jedna z bardziej znanych firm. W niektórych okresach czasowych pod zakładem stoją sznury "tirow" po załadunek a na radiu tylko się słyszy jak tam dojechać (Pulawy). Jest porównywalny do Ytonga czy Solbetu. My mamy ścianę 24 plus 12 styro. Co do trzymania wymiarów był równiejszy niż ytong sasiada   :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## markoos

Robdk Solbet za 7,4 też teraz znalazłem na necie ale to wszystko bez P+W
a ja szukam bloczków P+W a te są droższe o około 1 zł. Do tego transport około 200 km rozładunek i wychodzi cena 9 zł lub więcej niestety.

I nie jestem zwolennikiem Ytonga bo początkowo miałem budowac z Solbetu lub własnie H+H bo miał być niby tańszy, ale okazało się całkiem inaczej i w woj. łódzkim jest bardzo mało dystrybutorów Solbetu a H+H nie widziałem wersji P+W

----------


## artmag

My mamy dom z H+H 24x24x59 /600 P+W. Budowane na klej, szło szybko, sprawnie. Jedyny mankament- strasznie sie kruszyły- z tych piór i wpustów niewiele zostało. Zgłosiłam reklamację, a ich przedstawiciel przyjechał po 10 dniach i stwierdził, że sie czepiam, bo chłopaki ładnie murują  :Evil:  
Poszło więcej kleju niz zakładaliśmy, ale zrobili nam korekte wartości, która pokryła te koszty. 
Płaciliśmy po 8,90 za szt.na wiosnę 2009

----------


## Diakon

A jaki współczynnik przenikania ma ten gazobeton przy grubości bloczków 24 cm w porównaniu z taką samą grubością pustaków ceramicznych np. Wienenberg?

----------


## edde

> A jaki współczynnik przenikania ma ten gazobeton przy grubości bloczków 24 cm w porównaniu z taką samą grubością pustaków ceramicznych np. Wienenberg?


po ociepleniu powiedzmy 15-20cm styro - pomijalną  :Lol:

----------


## ka_em

Troszkę pociągne temat...  :Lol:  

Budując domek mamy zamiar pójść w kierunku energooszczędności, dlatego chcielibyśmy by ściany zewnętrzne miały przepuszczalności ok U=2,0

Czy możecie poradzić z czego najlepiej budować?
Początkowo zastanawialiśmy się nad Porothermem 25 + styropian 25cm.
Teraz łamiemy się czy nie lepiej beton komórkowy. Tak naprawdę nie mamy pojęcia jaki materiał najpiej wybrać. Wiadomo zależy nam na cenie ale raczej bardziej zalezży nam na energooszczędności i zbudowania cieplutkiego domku.

Dodam, że planujemy rekuperator więc "termos" nam nie groźny  :big grin:

----------


## frykow

> Troszkę pociągne temat...  
> 
> Budując domek mamy zamiar pójść w kierunku energooszczędności, dlatego chcielibyśmy by ściany zewnętrzne miały przepuszczalności ok U=2,0
> 
> Czy możecie poradzić z czego najlepiej budować?
> Początkowo zastanawialiśmy się nad Porothermem 25 + styropian 25cm.
> Teraz łamiemy się czy nie lepiej beton komórkowy. Tak naprawdę nie mamy pojęcia jaki materiał najpiej wybrać. Wiadomo zależy nam na cenie ale raczej bardziej zalezży nam na energooszczędności i zbudowania cieplutkiego domku.
> 
> Dodam, że planujemy rekuperator więc "termos" nam nie groźny


Już to było napisane wyżej. Warstwę ocieplenia w takim przypadku stanowi styropian, a nie mur, więc buduj z tego co będzie tańsze albo to ku czemu skłaniasz się z innych powodów.

----------


## nikielback

Witam
Skąd wy bierzecie te ceny?
Ja w lipcu ubiegłego roku kupiłem Solbet 59x24x24 za 7,40 z transportem bez rozładunku. Kupowane przez neta i jechały ponad 200km.
Czasem trzeba się rozejrzeć dalej niż tylko lokalne hurtownie  :wink: .

Obecnie jeszcze taniej da się załatwić.[/quote]

przepraszam a skąd? bo ja obdzwoniłam za tym nieszczęsnym solbetem większość sprzedawców i jak jest cena ok. 7 zeta to 1.5 na sztuce dorzucają w przypadku dostawy ok 200 km

Może się narażę ale ta dyskusja o paroprzepuszczalności dostarczyła mi po całym dniu dyskusji z budowlańcami niezgłębione pokłady radości. Ale ja blondynka jestem  :big grin:

----------


## Julies

do tej pory chcieliśmy budować z porothermu, ale dziś ostatecznie zdecydowaliśmy się na beton komórkowy H+H. 
W projekcie mamy grubość ściany 25cm, ale czy nie warto zbudować z 30?

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

A ja odwrotnie. Zakładając pierwotnie ściany w układzie porotherm 25 + styropian 15, teraz (po przemyśleniach, ale i lekturze forum) skłaniam się ku porothetm lub max (co taniej) 19 + styropian 20.

Ściana nośna ma tylko przenieść obciążenia na fundament (u mnie parterówka). Bóg wie jak gruba być nie musi.

----------


## helixwroclaw2005

*pawelpiwowarczyk* kto Ci takie rzeczy podpowiada?   :big grin:

----------


## perm

> *pawelpiwowarczyk* kto Ci takie rzeczy podpowiada?


Pewnie rozsądek. Ja też po wielkim zamieszaniu z czego ma być ściana doszedłem do wniosku że to nie ma wielkiego znaczenia. Bardzo duże znaczenie ma natomiast to jaka to ma być ściana. To wbrew pozorom nie to samo. Drogą dedukcji i kontemplacji doszedłem do wniosku że najlepsza byłaby prefabrykowana, grubości  10 cm z żelbetu + ocieplenie. Przywożą, stawiają, ocieplasz. Szybko, ciepło i solidnie. Niestety u nas takiej po usprawiedliwionych ceną i nakładem robocizny kosztach nie zamówisz.

----------


## laykonik

> Nie rozumiem tego zdziwienia, pod sformułowaniem "oddychanie ściany" mam na mysli jej przepuszczalność wilgotności i nie wierze że dom zabity styropianem odda lepiej wilgoć na zewnątrz niż ściana jednowarstwowa. Dlatego termos 
> 
> A co do bloczków to raczej zdecyduje się na H+H 36cm.
>  Jak to usłyszałem dziś dobre porównanie, że z tymi bloczkami jest tak jak z ropą na stacji benzynowej, H+H to ropa z Lotosa, a Ytong z Shella. Więc jeśli nie widać wielkiej różnicy to po co przepłacać


A no właśnie... paliwo  Uważam że lepsze na Lotosie  :smile: ))

 Z pustaków ze Skawiny (obecnie zakład H&H) mam wybudowany cały dom (11 lat). W tym roku zamierzam budować garaże, 24cm pióro wpust oczywiście pustak ze Skawiny.

----------


## robdk

> Napisał robdk
> 
> Witam
> Skąd wy bierzecie te ceny?
> Ja w lipcu ubiegłego roku kupiłem Solbet 59x24x24 za 7,40 z transportem bez rozładunku. Kupowane przez neta i jechały ponad 200km.
> Czasem trzeba się rozejrzeć dalej niż tylko lokalne hurtownie .
> 
> Obecnie jeszcze taniej da się załatwić.
> 
> ...


Za transport płaciłem 600 zł za cały samochód bez HDS. Musiałem sobie tylko zorganizować  rozładunek (CAT z łapą)

Jak chcesz namiar na dostawcę to na priv pisz.

----------


## Julies

zdecydowaliśmy się na H+H 24x25x625 - dostaliśmy bardzo korzystną propozycję na odmianę 400 - czy to wystarczy, czy warto jednak dołożyć i iść w 600?

wiem, że 400 będzie cieplejsza co dla mnie jest dobrym argumentem. Budujemy parter z poddaszem - dach z dachówki betonowej. Ocieplenie 15cm.

----------


## Zbigniew100

> zdecydowaliśmy się na H+H 24x25x625 - dostaliśmy bardzo korzystną propozycję na odmianę 400 - czy to wystarczy, czy warto jednak dołożyć i iść w 600?
> 
> wiem, że 400 będzie cieplejsza co dla mnie jest dobrym argumentem. Budujemy parter z poddaszem - dach z dachówki betonowej. Ocieplenie 15cm.


O tym czy 400 czy 600 powinien zdecydować KB za zgodą Projektanta.

----------


## micro-jr

Czy H+H 600 P+W 24 cm i 15 cm styro szarego jest wystarczające?

----------


## byggmol

Witam polskie normy spełni ściana będzie miała  U = 0.1707 [W/m2K] , całkiem nieźle nawet na dom energooszczędny, ja dam 20 cm mimo wszystko na sciany, pozdrawiam

----------

